# the veraderos are HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Met Mark at Aaron's this afternoon and pick up my little guys


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

OMG! Im getting them!


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

SWEEEEEEEEET!
Brian


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ive never seen these before. Did they cost a pretty penny?


----------



## sgvreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

very Nice!


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Gary do you have pics of their tank?


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats on the beautiful frogs.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

OMG these guys are beautiful.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

jruffing46 said:


> Ive never seen these before. Did they cost a pretty penny?


They were $175 each, which considering all that Mark goes through to get these guys to us I thought was a fair price.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Devanny said:


> Gary do you have pics of their tank?


Well........I'm always a little shy about showing pics of my tanks. I've gone to really simple tanks - a few large broms, some low growing plants in the back half for some cover for the frogs, and then a lot of leaf litter in the front half to promote a bug population.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

gary1218 said:


> Well........I'm always a little shy about showing pics of my tanks. I've gone to really simple tanks - a few large broms, some low growing plants in the back half for some cover for the frogs, and then a lot of leaf litter in the front half to promote a bug population.


That looks great Gary. A utility tank that is also aesthetically pleasing to view.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

gary1218 said:


> Well........I'm always a little shy about showing pics of my tanks. I've gone to really simple tanks - a few large broms, some low growing plants in the back half for some cover for the frogs, and then a lot of leaf litter in the front half to promote a bug population.


First off, they are nice tanks  second, I think yours are much more representative of what their habitat looks like in the wild. A lot of people cram their tanks with plants but looking at pictures of their natural habitat your tank looks more accurate. Third, obviously this tank style is working for you! taras, standard lamasi... must I go on?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

otis07 said:


> First off, they are nice tanks  second, I think yours are much more representative of what their habitat looks like in the wild. A lot of people cram their tanks with plants but looking at pictures of their natural habitat your tank looks more accurate. Third, obviously this tank style is working for you! taras, standard lamasi... must I go on?


Ummmmm................YES, please go on


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Beautiful frogs, when are you gonna get them breeding??


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Damn! those are next on my list after the std lamasi. Keep us posted as to tempermant, and your success!
Btw, I like your tanks, like previously mentioned, I think far too many tanks are overplanted. I would prefer a set up where no pruning was necessary


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I think your tanks are perfect. I just pulled some plants from my vent tank because it was too much and did not give the frogs enough ground space.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Very nice Gary! How old are they?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

reggorf said:


> Very nice Gary! How old are they?


Mark said they were 3 months. He also said they were the easiest imis he's had to get to breed. I HOPE HE'S RIGHT 

There were a good number of people getting them. We'll have to keep in touch with each other in case somebody gets a male or female heavy.


----------



## maych27 (Mar 12, 2009)

wow! ive never seen those before! they look great, congrats


----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2008)

Congratulations on the new frogs - they are absolutely beautiful! Keep us posted on their development. New frogs, a new misting system- life doesn't get much better!


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

So awesome man!!!!!!!!!!!! I COMPLETELY want them....and I shall get a nice group of them!!!!


GORGEOUS BABIES!!! LOVE THE COLOURS!! 

Thanks for sharing ))))))))))))))))




Alex


----------



## cyberbrat (Jul 14, 2008)

Stunning!!!


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, that's rather unfortunate. They look kinda sickly to me. If you want, you can send them to me and I can do tests on them to see what they have. Tests of this nature are very time consuming though (can be years and years)


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

That's very considerate of you. I think I may try and nurse them back to health myself. I'll be in touch if I need any help along the way


----------



## sgvreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Love the set ups. Simple, but very affective. All my cages will be like this. 1 because its cheaper.2 because it is more like there natural habitat. Very Nice


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thats not bad at all. Are they pretty rare? Good luck breeding them.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Gary, lucky dog, i have to wait til the morning to see mine, the tank looks great by the way, they look even better then they do on the dendrobates.org page.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

They seem to be VERY bold.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Some quick pics:



















Also some Southern variabilis



















-Nish


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Very nice looking frogs guys.

If only there was more room and time


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Is that blue/orange contrast really that intense in person? Amazing frogs!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Those variabilis with the hint of green on the body and then the blue in the legs are NICE also.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

rozdaboff said:


> Very nice looking frogs guys.
> 
> If only there was more room and time


and $$$$$$!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I ust picked mine up and they look awsome, i will post pics later when i get home.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

you tease you! Have to say I am jealous, almost got myself off the std lamasi wait list to get some of these. Can't wait to hear about everyone's experiences with these beauties!


----------



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

I got mine and they have to be older than 3 months because one is already calling and two are very large. Hopefully I can get some pics up after class.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i know mine look like they are full grown already.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Does this meant that R. Benedicta will be in the US soon?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

some are already here!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Dane said:


> Does this meant that R. Benedicta will be in the US soon?


They're here as well. Mark brought some to Aaron. I'm pretty sure Mark has a waiting list.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

unfortunately there was some mix up with mine and they wonl't be in til the next order


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Gary, where di you get those broms?


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

I bought last week an adult group.

6 pieces, one male definitely

very nice frogs


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

I hope these don't run female heavy like most of the other imitator seem to 
Brian


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I have one calling atm.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i just got mine home an put them in their quarantine tank, a 10 gallon vert, and already they started calling its only been 5 mins. very bold too.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Julio, you are supposed to take pictures and THEN post 
congrats on the frogs.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

here you go guys, sorry for the wait.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow! Very nice! Both of you guys! Lucky!


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Is anyone planning to colorfeed their veraderos?

I was wondering if naturose would make their orange darker.

-Nish


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well i feed naturose to all my frogs about 1 every 2 weeks. But how much darker can they get, they are super deep orange.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Few more pics from this morning.

ready mode









peek-a-boo mode









And a little patty cake


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Gary, how big are those broms?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

quite nice everyone. 

I'd love to see more set up pics.

Shawn


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Julio said:


> Gary, how big are those broms?


My tanks are 11" wide and the broms pretty much fill that space across, nice wide leaves, plenty of tad deposit sites that hold a nice amount of water.


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

Very Nice! They do look almost adult size. More set up pics!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Shawn, i am still working on theri permanent tank, its not quite finihsed yet so right now they are in a temp 10 gallon vertical, until i can fisnish it should have it done in a few weeks.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Beautiful frogs! You guys are soooo lucky. Congrats on the new addition to your collection.


Ulisesfrb


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Ulisesfrb said:


> Beautiful frogs! You guys are soooo lucky. Congrats on the new addition to your collection.
> 
> 
> Ulisesfrb


We are so lucky to have some one like Mark!! who goes out of his way to protect these frogs in nature and allow us to work with them and spread them out in captivity.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

This was so great to see!


----------



## dendrobateobsessd (Jan 24, 2009)

Any idea when the benedictas are gonna start to come in? I'm just a noob so I wouldn't even think of getting them but it'd be cool to know.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

some people got them already and others are coming in at the end of the summer


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

i WILL own some of these


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

We have had both the Veradero's and the Benedicta here in Canada from UE since mid-January. 

Great looking frogs everyone!


----------



## dendrobateobsessd (Jan 24, 2009)

You're so lucky!!! I'm totally jealous lol.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

How much are the Benedicta running? Also, are they shy like fants?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Julio said:


> Gary, lucky dog, i have to wait til the morning to see mine, the tank looks great by the way, they look even better then they do on the dendrobates.org page.


Julio, I would say that you are pretty lucky too considering you are also one of the first few to get your hands on them. Put me on the list!


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks like Julio won't have trouble unloading them for a while.....lol


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Julio said:


> some people got them already and others are coming in at the end of the summer


1 people got them. 
they are a bit more shy than imitators. they duck when you walk by but come back out quicker than the summersi do. the veredaro jump for your hand when you open the tank. If shyness is a problem I`d go for the imitators.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Brian Ferriera said:


> I hope these don't run female heavy like most of the other imitator seem to
> Brian


I don't think this is going to be an issue. A few others have posted that they've heard calling already. AND, as of this morning, I happen to be one of those lucky ones. I can't believe at just 3 months one of my little guys is calling already. I guess they like my simple set up


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

frogfarm said:


> 1 people got them.
> they are a bit more shy than imitators. they duck when you walk by but come back out quicker than the summersi do. the veredaro jump for your hand when you open the tank. If shyness is a problem I`d go for the imitators.


I guess that would be you, i thought several people were getting them from my conversation with Mark, but i guess later down the line.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Julio said:


> I guess that would be you, i thought several people were getting them from my conversation with Mark, but i guess later down the line.


Ya, I`m hopin for a pair. Their not mine, they`re a project w/ Mark. I`m just happy I can work w/ them!
I haven`t had thumbnails in ages. I forgot how neat their jerky motions are and how easy they are to care for. They all eat such big food for their size. 30 of these guys is like working w/ 3-4 tincs. You shouldve seen my reaction when I heard imitators calling again in my house!
Same day the spring peepers started up outside!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I bet they are sweet.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Here are pics of the Veradero's that we(us and another board member) got last week. We have 2 males calling so far, out of the 6. These are pictures of 4 of the 6. 

I love the little bit of orange on this one's legs. 









Notice this frog does not have the normal 2 spots on it's nose like most imis. 










One of the calling males.









Male on the wall, unknown on the leaf.










unknown









Their tank. 3 of them in this 75 gallon soon.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Stacy, you totally should bring them to the MI froggers meeting so we can drool over them, and I can get photos


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

MonarchzMan said:


> Stacy, you totally should bring them to the MI froggers meeting so we can drool over them, and I can get photos


Probably not, but you should come to Larry's meeting this summer and stop by our place on the way down or the way back and take all the pics you want.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

reggorf said:


> Probably not, but you should come to Larry's meeting this summer and stop by our place on the way down or the way back and take all the pics you want.


I'm gonna have my hands pretty full taking pictures of pumilio in Panama then


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Here are my new additions!

This is a male that we saw calling.








Here is the male "stalking" another unknown sex.








And a few other pics -

























Thanks again George for helping out with receiving them. Awesome vivs by the way. You have got a nack for those show vivs.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

No problem Chris.... Anytime.

It was tough to let them go after having them all day though.

George


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Pretty sweet!!


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Fantastic looking frogs Chris!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Very very nice frogs everyone!


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. Sorry the pics are a little out of focus. They seem to like to move a lot. They are not shy at all though. They might just be the boldest thumbs I have.


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Here are some better pictures!


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Okay, who wants to sell me their group??? I'm ready! And so is their tank!!!   

Here's optimism for ya! hehe 



Alex


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow, you stop posting for a few months and look at all the new crazy frogs! I gotta keep up more


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Wow, you stop posting for a few months and look at all the new crazy frogs! I gotta keep up more


Lol, Wayne, exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Seesh. Good to see you stuck around Sarah.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

So has anyone gotten eggs/tads yet? I have a lot of calling going on in my tank. But nothing yet. I know some of them are still young. Just curious.


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Just calling...I think most of them are only between 3 - 5 months old.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Calling every day from mine as well. I guess I'm just hoping at this point that one of the other two is a female. Still young though.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I only have 1 confirmed calling out of the 4, but i defintely think they are a little older than 3 months based on their size, they are practically adults.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

You guys are killing me with this thread.
must.... wait....... patiently..... yeah right. Middle of May can't get here soon enough. LOL.


----------



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

oh man...*drool*

As soon as my line of credit goes through I might have to pick some of these up when I get my tricolours 

hehehehe


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Looking like a 1.3 for me too. Unless another male decides to start calling one of these days...

-Nish


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Here are a couple shots I took today. 

















Same frog as the second picture. He was up in the corner of the tank and I was having a hard time focusing on just the frog since i was going through the glass on the side and the glass that the frog was climbing on. So, I decided to put my hand behind him to give it a more solid background. The flash reflected off both pieces of glass and got the reflection of the palm of my hand over the frog and my fingers. I did not edit this pic at all. I thought it looked really neat.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I just thought I would throw it up for you guys who are waiting for courting from these guys...a member on Canadart who got his Veradero's at the end of Feb pulled a clutch of eggs back on March 24th.

Here's the thread for those interested: Canadart.org • View topic - Ranitomeya imitator (blue/orange)

Keep your eyes peeled! 
Cheers,


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

reggorf said:


>


Very cool shot.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

So any breeding yet from anyone? I have 2 for sure males out of six. I have not found any eggs but they are in a 75 gallon tank so they could be anywhere if they are in there. I do have one that is a bit bigger than the others and tends to hang around the calling males. So, i am keeping my fingers crossed that it is female.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

This thread may be of interest to you 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/40375-undrstry-import-breeding.html


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks. I totally missed that. I try not to disturb them too much. But I have been rooting around a little bit. Hopefully, soon, I will find some eggs.


----------



## papaK (Apr 4, 2007)

These look pretty awesome... good luck breeding them everyone!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i just got a fresh clutch of 3 eggs this morning! whoohoo!!!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

NICE Julio!!!!!!!!!!!!

My male keeps calling every day but I think mine are still a little young.

Where did you find the eggs - on a brom, film cannister?


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Sweet Julio....
The male I have calls all day long.... The two that I believe are females hang around him a bunch so I'm hoping it's not too long.

Good luck!

George


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks George, i am sure yours will come around before you know it.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a clutch also. It was up high in ones of the corners on a leaf. They always hang out in that corner. They are about a week old I would guess. YAY! Congrats Julio.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great to hear Stacy, looks like they are all gonna start breeding now


----------



## Philman (May 14, 2009)

Hi Guys!
At first, these are great frogs!
Does anyone of the experts know if the "Varadero" morph is equal to the "Jerebos" morph. The "Jerebos" are now quite good available here in Germany, and they look like the "Varaderos"(my opinion). I also did not hear about the "Varadero" morph here in Germany.
Phil


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Varadero and Jeberos imitator are the same frog. Actually, the first name is much more accurate since Jeberos is a town which is pretty far from where the frogs originate.

By the way, not that it's a big deal, but the correct spelling is "Varadero", not "Veradero".

-Evan


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats. I really like the new frogs. I want a pair.....


----------



## Philman (May 14, 2009)

Thanks Evan for your help! Here in Germany they are always marked as Jerebos, haven't seen a frog labled as Varadero here. Good to know that Varadero is the correct location


----------

